# Neuer Monitor TFT/LED



## Squatrat (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke darüber nach mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Jedoch habe  ich von der Thematik kaum Ahnung. Deshalb brauche ich eure Hilfe bei der  Auwahl eines geeignetten Geräts.

Worauf ich Wert legen würde:

- Auflösung: 1920x1080
- Backlight LED (ich weiß nicht genau was das ist, soll aber glaube ich positiv sein oder?)
- Gute Bildqualität für Spiele und allgemein.
- Ich möchte auch gut damit arbeiten und schreiben können.
- Möglichst sollte das Gerät nicht viel mehr als um die 250 Euro kosten lieber etwas drunter. 

Mein derzeitiger Monitor ist ein Acer AL2216W mit einer Auflösung von  1680x1050. Gibt mittlerweile ein "fiepen" von sich ich tippe auf die  Stromversorgung.

Ich habe mir diesen hier angeschaut und fand ihn interessant, jediglich bei dem Standfuß habe ich Bedenken:
Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor VGA, DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Noch ein paar Fragen:

Lohnt sich der Umstieg überhaupt beziehungsweise werde ich einen angemessenen Unterschied bemerken?

Lohnt es sich in diesem Monat einen Monitor zu kaufen oder kommen bald wieder neue Modelle?

Wie finde ich Pixelfehler am besten?

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2010)

Der Monitor den du dir heraus gesucht hast, ist absolut Top. Wir können dir nur noch andere TFT's vorschlagen, Blacklight LED kenne ich nicht, LED hingegen schon.

Hier sind die Flachmänner:

BenQ V2410 Eco LED

Diese hier liegen über deinem Budget.

Dell UltraSharp G2410

LG Electronics Flatron W2486L


----------



## Squatrat (11. September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.



ShiZon schrieb:


> Wir können dir nur noch andere TFT's vorschlagen, Blacklight LED kenne ich nicht, LED hingegen schon.



Ich hatte mich da auch erst verlesen das heißt Backlight LED nicht Blacklight.

Aber was ist dann wieer White LED?

Den vorgeschlagenen LG hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut finde ich auch interessant. Würde sich der Aufpreis zum Samsung lohnen?

Mir fällt gerade auf das der Samsung bei prad.de nicht gerade gut abgeschnitten hat.
PRAD | Testbericht Samsung XL2370 LED
Hätte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet.

Was halted ihr von dem? (Ist halt eine ganz andere Preisklasse.)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001TUYT98/


----------



## relgeitz (11. September 2010)

Ich kann dir ja meinen aktuellen Beitrag an Herzen legen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/116906-gaming-office-monitor-250-euzen.html

Dort sind einige interessante Geräte verlinkt, werde mir heute diesen hier bestellen (warum, liest du am besten im Thread):
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Meine Nummer zwei wäre dieser hier:
BenQ V2420H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (9H.L3NLB.QBE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

(leider hast du keine Preisvorstellungen gepostet)


----------



## Squatrat (11. September 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> (leider hast du keine Preisvorstellungen gepostet)



Doch habe ich. Ungefähr 250 Euro. Also wie bei dir.

Danke für die Tipps schaue ich mir gleich mal an.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2010)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja meinen aktuellen Beitrag an Herzen legen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/116906-gaming-office-monitor-250-euzen.html
> 
> Dort sind einige interessante Geräte verlinkt, werde mir heute diesen hier bestellen (warum, liest du am besten im Thread):
> ...



Ähm relgeitz, dir muß klar sein das die Hardware und dessen Preise zwischen Österreich und Deutschland variieren, dein Tip ist lieb gemeint es kann aber leider nicht oder nur bedingt funktionieren.


----------



## relgeitz (11. September 2010)

man glaubt es kaum, aber geizhals bietet die Möglichkeit zwischen Deutschland, _sterreich und ja sogar der EU umzuschalten, und die Liefergebühren und Anbieter seines favorisierten Landes auszuwählen. 

Für Faule hier nochmal der deutsche Link:
iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1 schwarz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und was vll neue Forum User nicht wissen, Alternate ist eine deutsche Firma - und ja die liefern nach Deutschland! Wow, ein Erfolgskonzept... 

Auch hier der Link für Faule @AlternateDE: 244,90 Euro
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1

zum Vergleich AlternateAT: 249,90 Euro
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 61 cm (24") - Iiyama ProLite E2472HD-B1

Auch lieb gemeint - Nichts zu danken.


----------



## jelais99 (11. September 2010)

Dieser hier liegt zwar leicht über deinem Budget hat aber gegenüber Monitoren mit TN Panel eine bessere Bildqualität. 

Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich bin selbst von einem Monitor mit TN Panel auf einen mit IPS Panel umgestiegen. Die Farben sind sehr kräftig aber nicht "überzeichnet" oder verfälscht. 

Der Dell hat zudem noch eine sehr gute Ergnomie.

Hier noch ein Review dazu:
Dell U2311H review - FlatpanelsHD

und hier ein Userreview:
Review TN vs. IPS in der Praxis (Dell U2311H vs. LG W2442PA) - ForumBase


----------



## david430 (11. September 2010)

ich hab noch en billigen led backlight. benq ist da der marktreiter drunter. hab meinem kumpel nen ähnlichen monitor bestellt, fast identisch, nur eben kein led und der bildschirm ist recht ordentlich.

aber hier der mit led:
G2420HDBL Angebote - attraktive Preise für Computer Artikel bei eBay.de


----------



## relgeitz (11. September 2010)

im gegensatz zu manchen (recht) teuren TVs bieten Monitore (noch) keine FullLED Technologie bzw. man versucht die LCD mit der LED Technik zu kombinieren, um ein noch besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen - mehr zum Them Backlight LED (bei Monitoren meist einfach LED) findet ihr hier: 

LED-Backlight @ Wikipedia


----------



## Squatrat (11. September 2010)

Ok danke.

Jetzt hab ich viele Links hab sie mir auch angeschaut.

Jedoch fällt es mir aufgrund meines mangelnden Wissens was das Thema angeht schwer mich da für etwas zu entscheiden.

@relgeitz: Kannst du mir wenn du deinen Monitor hast mitteilen ob er gut ist?

Habe noch nicht viel von iiyama gehört aber daShiZon den Monitor auch genannt hat scheint er anscheinend nicht schlecht zu sein.
Wie sieht es bei der Firma mit dem Service aus?

Wie schneidet er im Vergleich zu dem von mir in Post 1 Stelle genannten Samsung ab?

Der Dell wird mir wohl zu teuer. Oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis so sehr?


----------



## jelais99 (11. September 2010)

Der Dell lohnt aufgrund des IPS Panel schon. IPS und PVA Panel haben schon eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität als die herkömmlichen TN Panel.
PRAD | Lexikon
PRAD | Lexikon
PRAD | Lexikon


Auf dieser Seite kannst Du dich auch noch weiter informieren:
PRAD | Lexikon Monitore

Die Testberichte sind auch immer sehr aufschlussreich:
PRAD | Testberichte

Oder Du wartest auf die neue BenQ X Serie. Allerdings ist der Preis noch unbekannt. Sie soll aber wohl Ende september erscheinen. BenQ bringt neue Bildschirme für Gamer

Und im Prad Forum bekommt man auch immer gute Tips:
Startseite - PRAD Foren


----------



## relgeitz (11. September 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> @relgeitz: Kannst du mir wenn du deinen Monitor hast mitteilen ob er gut ist?
> 
> Habe noch nicht viel von iiyama gehört aber daShiZon den Monitor auch genannt hat scheint er anscheinend nicht schlecht zu sein.
> Wie sieht es bei der Firma mit dem Service aus?



Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich bisher auch noch nie ein Iiyama Gerät vor Augen. Laut Wikipedia und Google hat sich Iiyama jedoch auf LCD Monitore, spezialisiert und produziert nichts anderes - und ist Vorreiter auf dem LED Sektor, eine der Top Marken in Japan (ist dort auch daheim). 

Wie es mit dem Service aussieht weiß ich nicht, laut Wikipedia arbeiten von 1000 Mitarbeitern "nur" 30 in Deutschland. Normal sind jedoch japanische Unternehmen für Qualität und guten Service bekannt, so viel kann ich als Quality Engineer sagen, die haben Qualität quasi erfunden  

Leider muss ich auch sagen, es gibt keine Tests und nur sehr wenige User Reviews zu diesem Monitor. Jedoch hat ähnliches Produkt aus der gleichen Baureihe sehr gut (9,1 Expert, 9,0 User Choice) bei Testfreak abgeschnitten. 

In meinen Thread hat jemand einen Beitrag zu einer TFT Monitor Checklist verlinkt - dort wird erwähnt, dass sich technisch nicht viel zwischen Herstellern unterscheidet, lediglich das Design und die Ergonomie entscheiden wirklich, ob man den Farbunterschied oder die Reaktionszeit wirklich sieht ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich bin jetzt vor allem nach User Reviews Testfreak, Ausstattung und Preis gegangen. Ich glaub für 250 Euro macht man bei einem LED LCD nicht viel falsch (ohne 3D versteht sich).



Squatrat schrieb:


> Wie schneidet er im Vergleich zu dem von mir in Post 1 Stelle genannten Samsung ab?



Ich sag mal so, PRAD.de ist DIE Monitortestwebsite. Die machen das schon ziemlich gut, denen kann man vertrauen. Also auch nicht vom Design täuschen lassen, er mag gut aussehen, aber das ist, wie so oft, nicht alles  Am besten ist du suchst dir vll noch mehr Bericht zu dem Gerät, dann hast du Gewissheit.


----------



## Squatrat (12. September 2010)

Mir fällt gerade auf das der iiyama ein 24 Zoll Monitor ist.

Inwiefern wirkt sich die Größe auf die Auflösung und Bildqualität aus?


----------



## jelais99 (12. September 2010)

Auflösung ist 1920 x 1080. Mit der Bildqualität ansich hat das erst einmal wenig zu tun. Allerdings ist der Pixelabstand gegenüber 24 Zoll Monitoren mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 etwas größer (0,277 mm zu 0,270 mm). Das Bild dürfte daher etwas "grobkörniger" sein, was allerdings nicht wirklich auffallen dürfte solang man nicht mit dem Gesicht nicht direkt vor dem Monitor hängt.


----------



## relgeitz (13. September 2010)

Squatrat schrieb:


> @relgeitz: Kannst du mir wenn du deinen Monitor hast mitteilen ob er gut ist?



Am Donnerstag kommt der Monitor erst, werde ihn dann hoffentlich gleich ausprobieren können - im schlimmsten Fall aber am Sonntag/Montag (bin von Do-Sa geschäftlich unterwegs). Ich hoffe du kannst so lange warten.


----------



## relgeitz (16. September 2010)

hier mal der Link zu meinem Erfahrungsbericht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/117888-erfahrungsbericht-iiyama-prolite-e2472hd-1-a.html


----------



## DarkMo (17. September 2010)

prad is ja ganz ok, aber was mir da fehlt is ne art suchmaske, wo ich zum bsp das panel oder die auflösung angeben kann :/ sich da immer durch alle berichte zu klicken um die zu finden, die man brauch is nervig. aber wenn man mal was findet, is die seite toll ^^

wie is bei ips eigentlich das reaktionsverhalten? is die entwicklung soweit das man die auch für schnellere games bedenkenlos einsetzen kann?


----------



## jelais99 (17. September 2010)

Die Raktionszeiten sind bei den neueren Modellen eigentlich deutlich gesunken, wenn du die Reaktionszeit beim Farbwechsel meinst. Obwohl man dabei die Herstellerangaben immer sehr kritisch hinterfragen muss, das gilt aber generell.
Der Inputlag ist allerdings höher, obwohl man dabei auch sagen muss, dass die neueren Modell wie z.B. von Dell oder HP dort deutlich verbessert wurden.
Bei meinem Dell 2209 habe ich bisher keinen Inputlag spüren können. Ich spiele zwar ausschließlich MMOs allerdings sind auch dort insbesondere bei Raids schnelle Reaktionen gefragt.

Aber vielleicht einige Aussagen aus Monitor-Reveiws:
Dell U2311
*Response and games*

_U2311H utilizes a IPS panel that is not the fastest LCD panel but in the recent years manufacturers has been able to narrow the gap to the TN panels that are still considered the fastest LCD panels out there.

Response time on U2311H is fast but it’s not competing with the best gaming monitors today. I experienced some minor traditional trailing but also some Overdrive trailing (white halos) in fast motion. 

The Overdrive trailing is more noticeable than the traditional trailing but not visible in all color shifts. I primarily saw some Overdrive trailing on black to white transitions and on green to black transitions but not on for example red and blue transitions.

U2311H is fast, however. It’s well suited for movie watching and for most gaming. I won’t call it a FPS gaming monitor and for very fast games you should stick with the 120 Hz monitors such as the _*Samsung 2233rz*_. 

Another positive thing is that U2311H has virtually no input lag. I compared to some 120 Hz monitors and CRT monitors and only very rarely U2311H introduced a few milliseconds lag but U2311H is indeed very fast and performs very similar to the popular 2209WA monitor._

_Quelle:http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1275291737_

_oder zum Dell U2410_

*Response time and games*


_Dell U2410 has a fine response time for multi-purpose use, but the most hardcore gamers will probably still prefer TN panels, whose strength lies in the response time. One example is Samsung 2233rz that we have reviewed here: _*Samsung 2233rz review*_. 

Dell U2410 is very similar to its little brother _*Dell 2209WA*_, which also features an IPS panel. Dell U2410 also has some minor overdrive trailing like Dell 2209WA.

Dell U2410 has only minor input lag. It performs well in most semi-fast games but as said it is not quite as fast as the fastest 2 ms TN-based monitors on the market. For sporadic gaming Dell U2410 is adequate, and at the same time it has much better picture quality than gaming monitors._ 

Quelle: http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1259151406

oder zum HP ZR24W

*Response and games*

_Response time on HP ZR24W is good. It's not a gaming monitor and the 120 Hz monitors such as the _*Samsung 2233rz*_ are still a lot faster but personally I had no trouble playing most games on the monitor.

Response time is also balanced and ZR24W has almost the same amount of trailing from bright and dark colors. This is actually more important than most people think because trailing issues often vary a lot depending on the colors on the panel. We did some tests back in the days that told us that response time on some monitors can vary from 8 ms to 80 ms depending on the color transition.

Response time is a bit slower than on Dell U2410 but only a fraction. ZR24W has a bit more traditional trailing than Dell U2410 but U2410 has a bit more overdrive trailing. ZR24W has Overdrive turned off with its factory settings. 

If I activated Overdrive in the menu overdrive trailing on ZR24W became visible and actually I prefer to have that setting deactivated on ZR24.
Both monitors are suited for most gaming in my opinion except for FPS games.

Input lag on ZR24W is also very low, close to zero sometimes._ 

Quelle:http://www.flatpanelshd.com/review.php?subaction=showfull&id=1272354232

Zusammenfassend lässt sich mit feststellen, dass die TN Panels immer noch schneller sind, IPS Panels aber deutlich aufgeholt haben und durchaus spieletauglich sind. Das ist denke ich unbestritten. Die Frage ist natürlich und die muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, ob es wirklich störend ist oder nicht. Die Bildqualität ist mit Sicherheit besser als bei jedem TN Panel.


----------



## Squatrat (18. September 2010)

*Planänderung:*

Neues Budget max. 200 Euro überlege derzeit einen von diesen beiden zu nehmen:

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2250

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2450H

Haben bei Prad gut abgeschnitten.

Wollte erst den kleinen nehmen, doch dann erfuhr ich das 24" anscheinend Standard sei und man nicht darunter gehen sollte.

Ich bestelle so in 2 Stunden. 

helft mir bitte bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## jelais99 (18. September 2010)

Es kommt natürlich auch immer ein wenig darauf an, wie nah Du da vorsitzt und wie Du die größe subjektiv empfindest.
Ich habe z.B. eher einen geringen Sitzabstand zum Monitor und empfinde einen 24 Zoll Monitor als überdimensioniert. Anderen kann es nicht groß Genug sein.

24 Zoll monitoren setzen sich aber zunehmend mehr als Standard durch. Zudem empfinde ich persönlich eine Full HD auflösung bei nur 22 Zoll als sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wenn es jetzt nur 1680x1050 bei 22 Zoll wären, würde ich nichts sagen, aber 1920x1080 bei 22 Zoll ist schon sehr klein von der Darstellung. Aber das ist allerdings auch eine Geschmacksfrage.

Persönlich würde ich daher zum 24 Zoll Monitor greifen.


----------



## Squatrat (18. September 2010)

Ich danke dir für deine Meinung.

Alle Anderen mit die sich zu dem Thema geäußert haben tendieren auch dazu.


----------

